# snowboard gloves with wristguards



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

Level gloves are good. Snowboard Gloves with Wrist Guards: In Stock, Free Shipping. Click Here Now to Shop snowboard gloves with wrist guards from Level.
I have the half pipe ones and they're well made.
You could also look at Flexmeter wrist guards. Flexmeter Single Wrist Guards
I don't have any personal experience with these, but they're supposed to be good too. And they might be able to fit under your existing gloves if your gloves aren't too tight.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jely1990 said:


> Level gloves are good. Snowboard Gloves with Wrist Guards: In Stock, Free Shipping. Click Here Now to Shop snowboard gloves with wrist guards from Level.
> I have the half pipe ones and they're well made.
> You could also look at Flexmeter wrist guards. Flexmeter Single Wrist Guards
> I don't have any personal experience with these, but they're supposed to be good too. And they might be able to fit under your existing gloves if your gloves aren't too tight.



I have those too...great gloves, they protect really well BUT:

One of the spikes came off, they won't send me a spare. I will fix the hole with silicone or glue.
They are warm...not the warmest gloves, ice sticks to the Kevlar part (fingers)


----------



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I have those too...great gloves, they protect really well BUT:
> 
> One of the spikes came off, they won't send me a spare. I will fix the hole with silicone or glue.
> They are warm...not the warmest gloves, ice sticks to the Kevlar part (fingers)


Ah that's a bummer. How long have you had yours? I've had mine a year and haven't had issues with durability.


----------



## pairadux (Jan 13, 2012)

I've got the Level gloves too - crashed a few times and, knock on wood, no problems yet.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jely1990 said:


> Ah that's a bummer. How long have you had yours? I've had mine a year and haven't had issues with durability.


30 days last season and 2 this one. Those spikes are a bit overkill...but good to scrape off crud from your bindings. Other than that ONE spike popping out they're perfect.


----------



## ChadH (Oct 22, 2011)

I use the Level gloves. I have the Fly model in a glove (not mitt). I have had my pair for 4 years and love them. My left glove (lead leg) has absolutely no signs of wear. I finally had to do some repairs on the tips of just 2 fingers on the right glove (rear leg) due to dragging my hand when I'm playing around doing toe-side euro carves. I will replace them next year with another paid or Level gloves.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

i was expecting to see some atrocius looking styles but these actually look pimp. 

-- when you guys say it's not that good in keeping your fingers warm, is that in terms of the ice just sticking to the kevlar?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been using Level gloves off and on for the last 13 years. The latest model have kevlar palms and finger tips which are very tough and durable. The biomex built-in wrist guard works pretty well for me.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

i currenty have swany gloves and i fucking love them to death. kept my hands warm in the coldest conditions. but my wrists are a priority right now. these gloves, the level super pipe XCR's i think will be the chosen ones. :cheeky4:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

newnew said:


> i was expecting to see some atrocius looking styles but these actually look pimp.
> 
> -- when you guys say it's not that good in keeping your fingers warm, is that in terms of the ice just sticking to the kevlar?


Pretty much...but just when it was cold and wettish. On a dry cold day they were fine. The inner glove could be a little better. I will try and swap them with TNF fleece gloves with some velcro. But then I take the on and off all the time on the chairlift...
they're bomber on a regular day.

I did a review when I first got them:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

great review, just read it. one thing strikes me though, the smell? is that just beacuse people are getting snow in their gloves and that "gym locker" smell emerges? regardless, i will be buying these gloves. great help guys. will be giving out reps points if possible. haha


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

+ 1 for level half pipe gloves. They are great. i recommend them to all my friends.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Button impact or button support glove


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the Burton Impact glove. They look a little chunky but so far they've been warm comfortable and 100% dry.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

newnew said:


> great review, just read it. one thing strikes me though, the smell? is that just beacuse people are getting snow in their gloves and that "gym locker" smell emerges? regardless, i will be buying these gloves. great help guys. will be giving out reps points if possible. haha


I never mentioned smell...not likely to develop unless you sweat a lot in those gloves..and you shouldn't..just take off the inner liner and wear the outer shell if it's hot.

I removed the plastic spikes yesterday and closed the holes with a dedicated glue. Looks good. The spikes were overkill anyway, and they were breaking off leaving the internal screw exposed. I wish they had made those spikes in hard rounded rubber instead of punk-like plastic. A thin strip of tape over the glue should finish the job.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got the level half-pie gloves. About 25 days on them. I'm on a 310ft hill so every day is a lot of strapping in. I also do a fair bit of hiking in the park. Very little wear on the gloves after all this. My only complaints about the gloves are that the guard can be a little uncomfortable with the liner out and my narrow wrists put the strap at the end of it's adjustment. 

I have no desire to another pair of gloves.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Levels here too. Just to mention they're kinda big and are gauntlet style so its a bitch getting them under the cuffs of my jacket. I know that's not the intention but I think they look stupid over jacket. Wish I didn't feel like I need them, would rather wear normal gloves. They're a bitch to get on and off with the straps and shit, so if you check your phone a lot or pick your nose all the time then :thumbsdown:
If you tend to leave gloves on mostly then :thumbsup:
They do seem solid :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowrax (Mar 6, 2011)

Another +1 for Level gloves.

Like others mentioned, they are not very dexterous and a pita to get them under the cuff. So once I get them on, I don't use the phone or mess with any gadgets until I'm back in the lodge. The wrist guard tends to distribute force into the palm under the thumb. I've noticed indentations in my skin and it feels a bit sore, but never felt anything on my wrist so far (or thankfully haven't fallen hard enough yet).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Level fly gloves here too, love them. I don't put mine under the cuffs so no problem there. I take them off here and there and have no issues after getting used to them....


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife and I have the level inserts in some Burton Gore-tex mitts less bulky and easier to remove and fit under your coat sleeves. :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Rider161 said:


> My wife and I have the level inserts in some Burton Gore-tex mitts less bulky and easier to remove and fit under your coat sleeves. :thumbsup:


Interesting :thumbsup:

Do they have a wrist strap that'll hold the level insert thing ok?

Could be the go *if my outers ever* shit the bed


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

sometime soon i need to buy a pair of level half pipes i think... you guys ever see them drop below 100?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I got mine for 95 from xsports protective. They often have 20 off orders over 100 type deals.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

grafta said:


> Interesting :thumbsup:
> 
> Do they have a wrist strap that'll hold the level insert thing ok?
> 
> Could be the go *if my outers ever* shit the bed


Yep and it actually works somewhat better than the levels in my opinion


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Rider161 said:


> Yep and it actually works somewhat better than the levels in my opinion


Good to know! Thx


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

john doe said:


> I got mine for 95 from xsports protective. They often have 20 off orders over 100 type deals.


Actually, they currently have the "20 off 100" deal going on using the coupon "VAL5" but it doesn't work on the Level Half Pipe gloves because the gloves come in at just under 100 (and shipping doesn't count toward the total). So you can't use the deal on the level gloves. The best you can get from xsports is about 10% off ($90).

I have the Docmeter gloves (Flexmeter wrist guards) and they are pretty good. The problem is they're too long - they literally go halfway up your arm. And I can't fit them over my coat, and they won't fit under my coat sleeve either because of the wrist guard, so what ends up happening is I have to move my coat sleeve halfway up my arm in order to wear these gloves. My arms don't get cold because the gloves are warm, but it's really annoying. I want to pick up the Level gloves because of this. I bought the flexmeter system because I heard it was better (less painful) for people who have already broken their wrist. I'm not sure how true that is because I haven't really fell on my wrists since my break last year.


----------

